# horse tripping not as cruel as some here say it it



## evaluna (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh boy, here we go again...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evaluna (Jul 2, 2011)

watch before you talk please.


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

BarrelWannabe said:


> Oh boy, here we go again...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hey... That's what i was going to say...

The video includes steeplechasers and jumpers tripping. I believe The OP is trying to say that he thinks some on here are the pot calling the kettle black with 'cruelty'. However, because of the confrontational nature, I'm sure it will come to blows.... Shortly


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

evaluna, I don't need to watch it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I watched but, I more just honestly (and naively) wonder what tripping is for? Can I even ask for a strictly informational answer from someone?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Okay, I watched... All horses involved in sports can be injured, just as they can be injured in the pasture. However, to watch horses be forced to run in a circle with horses chasing it, then rope its front legs and watch it fall????????????
Yeah, okay, thats real special. Wait, please run around a ring and let me rope your legs and then pull them out from underneath you and watch you fall on your neck,head, shoulders, back or whatever, then tell me its okay and a sport.
Nothing positive from me.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Can't believe I wasted my time and actually watched that. The warped logic in the video isn't even worth debating about.


----------



## itsapleasure (Jun 18, 2012)

Watched most of it........didn't need to go all the way through it.....certainly would not let anyone do that to my horses and feel it is wrong. Having a horse run around an arena, rope their legs out from under them and make them fall is just wrong. Just my humble opinion :-x


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Look I saw your other thread but chose not to get involved.

You are entitled to your opinion. But what you are NOT entitled to is to flame other riding styles, disciplines, methods, or members! 

You have not ridden in these other disciplines. You've never been on a cutting, reining, or english horse. You only bring your 'sport' up by putting others down. That is wrong.

You cannot expect us to take you seriously when you have such disrespect for others that don't share your interests.

And now since I have PERSONALLY SEEN the AFFECTS of your training method/style, I can say this with honesty:


I am Spanish.. I know we are very proud of our culture and whatever. But cut the crap. Treat the horse as a team mate, not a living breathing thing to manipulate as you could a bike. Let me throw a lasso around your legs as you run away and drag you from a horse. I'm sure you'd LOVE that *sarcasm.* 

Now that I have expressed myself, I will leave this thread with poise.


----------



## evaluna (Jul 2, 2011)

Animals have a certain place in our lives but they can not replace a daughter a son or a partner. We should not forget this. they are animals that is the problem with alot of you people . you create this imaginary bonds with horses that dont exist. you guys put animals on the same level as human beings.


----------



## Walk It Out (Jun 26, 2012)

Steeplechase and jumping events, when the horse falls, it hits something, or something happens that isnt supposed too. Whatever that video is of roping the horses legs, is MEANT to happen. I dont know who in their right mind would deliberatly trip a horse and make it fall. Hopefully someone will throw a rop around your legs, and make you fall. Bet you wouldnt like that too well. And i agree with the above person. This makes me wonder out peoples sanity now a days. If i saw someone do that to a horse in front of me, it wouldnt turn out too pretty. And im glad the guy feels accomplished when he makes the horse fall, i guess he likes the feeling of being a a**. Excuse my language, now im off to doing something better than watching something trying to say the sport isnt cruel. *shakes head*


----------



## Walk It Out (Jun 26, 2012)

evaluna said:


> Animals have a certain place in our lives but they can not replace a daughter a son or a partner. We should not forget this. they are animals that is the problem with alot of you people . you create this imaginary bonds with horses that dont exist. you guys put animals on the same level as human beings.


Are you kidding me? There is ALOT of people who have horses as a partner. Im sorry you dont have the love for animals like most people on here do, maybe you shouldnt even be on here? Gah, im glad i actually have values, and RESPECT my horse.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

evaluna said:


> Animals have a certain place in our lives but they can not replace a daughter a son or a partner. We should not forget this. they are animals that is the problem with alot of you people . you create this imaginary bonds with horses that dont exist. you guys put animals on the same level as human beings.


I don't see how "team mate" relates to "replace a son or daughter"

No one is saying that. 

What we ARE saying, is you must respect life. 

This is so offtopic of horse but right up there with respect: 
Are you aware that in the past 13 years, the chicken industry has begun to take steps in securing the welfare of the laying hens? Why? Because we are trying to respect them, which we weren't doing so well before. 

It's still not perfect, but we all know in our right minds that chickens are not going to "replace a son or daughter" and yet they still deserve to be treated well.

Just because you are human, doesn't mean you can treat other life like trash. HORSES included.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Because they are just as much of sentient beings as we are. The only thing that seperates humans from animals is our ability to learn and adapt. Without that, we would be out matched by the vast majority of animals that walk on this earth.

We aren't anthropromorphizing horses. It is you who lacks the ability to recognize animals as more than just animals. They feel pain just like we do. They have emotions and while it may not be how we act, they certainly have a way of showing emotion. 

If horses are just horses, then why don't you leave and let us 'emotionals' have our fun?
You're pouring salt in an open wound by bringing tripping back up. If you haven't got that most of 'us' here can see through the load of crap, then I guess that's your own problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Most people here don't put horses on the same level as humans. At the same time they do realize that horses aren't on the level of pond scum and are in fact living, breathing, feeling creatures that deserve some respect.


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

Sports a Sport- Let it happen. 
Just choose not to participate in ones you dont agree with.
Simple as that.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

evaluna said:


> Animals have a certain place in our lives but they can not replace a daughter a son or a partner. We should not forget this. they are animals that is the problem with alot of you people . you create this imaginary bonds with horses that dont exist. you guys put animals on the same level as human beings.


 
I don't treat my animals like human beings, but I also wouldnt enjoy watching them be roped and thrown down and hear applause. I don't treat my dogs like my children, but that doesn't mean they get beat up, abused, hung by their front legs either.
I think maybe you need to quit trying to tell us how we should treat our horses/dogs/animals the same way you do. Most of us are pretty happy with how we treat our animals, and our children.
I think you are WAY OFF BASE and should quit playing this "I am better than all of you".......


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

evaluna said:


> Animals have a certain place in our lives but they can not replace a daughter a son or a partner. We should not forget this. they are animals that is the problem with alot of you people . you create this imaginary bonds with horses that dont exist. you guys put animals on the same level as human beings.


Regardless of a bond, respect is respect is respect. I would not, under any circumstance, treat any living creature with the disrespect and disregard that is often shown in these 'traditional' sports such as horse tripping. Whether there is a bond with said creature is irrelevant


----------



## evaluna (Jul 2, 2011)

as a matter of fact i own a few horses myself . i take good care of them and they are very healthy animals. your horse doesnt love you they don't think like us. you people have the tendency to love your horse way to much it makes me sick. which is why you have troublesome horses that buck you off they rear up they walk all over you ec ect and these situations are handled by stupid remarks like"stop that , dont be mean " .


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Interesting, I just went back and read your other posts OP. Seems to me you are just trying to start fights when ever you post on this forum. Why would anyone come on here and post that your ways are so much better, even involving abuse and saying" its just because we have gone soft and easy on animals."
Wow, you need to quit stirring up everyone. I for one will not post to another of your threads, I think you ENJOY causing problems and just keep reposting whenever you can to make more issues. Nothing you says makes sense, nothing you say even sounds like anything more than propaganda.
Course I suppose you don't have issues with your horses because you and your kind beat, abuse, and cruelly break your animals so they are afraid to be normal. Oh yea, you also rope horses for sport and enjoy watching them fall. Tell me, do you get extra applause and points for breaking a horses neck or breaking a leg and watching them get up and run some more so they can be roped again?


----------



## Walk It Out (Jun 26, 2012)

evaluna said:


> as a matter of fact i own a few horses myself . i take good care of them and they are very healthy animals. your horse doesnt love you they don't think like us. you people have the tendency to love your horse way to much it makes me sick. which is why you have troublesome horses that buck you off they rear up they walk all over you ec ect and these situations are handled by stupid remarks like"stop that , dont be mean " .


Horses dont love? Soo, when i ride my mare, and she turns her head around a nuzzles my foot, or when im grooming her and she puts her head on my shoulder, that isnt love? Horses can love. I've seen a mare be put in her stall while her baby was still asleep in feild, the baby wokeup and was nickering for her. That mare almost took the gate off so she could go get her baby. If horses cant love, then what do you call that? You need a serious reality check.


----------



## Silent one (Aug 22, 2011)

Why are you even here? Just to cause trouble and argue with everyone? Don't you have anything better to do?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I watched three quarters of the video and got sick and tired of the skewed outlook it portrayed. 

First, the ban on mangana is NOT a racist decision. Any more than dog fighting, cock fighting, steer flipping and many other "sports" deemed to be cruel. I get sick and tired of people screaming racism every time they don't get their way.

Secondly, it is ridiculous to say that it is common for steeplechase races to start 14, have only four finish and have three die. I scream BS!. I have been to countless steeplchases and have not seen that. Yes, I have seen three horses die on XC (I have shown this discipline for over 40 years). Not too bad, IMO. I have also seen them die in a pasture almost as often. 

Evaluna, if you feel the need to post such one-sided and nonsense videos, you might as well join PETA. They have plenty of videos for you to revel in.

I especially LOVE the part where the narrator says the horse enjoys it. Yeah, they can't love their owner but they can love being brutalized?


----------



## Walk It Out (Jun 26, 2012)

wyominggrandma said:


> Interesting, I just went back and read your other posts OP. Seems to me you are just trying to start fights when ever you post on this forum. Why would anyone come on here and post that your ways are so much better, even involving abuse and saying" its just because we have gone soft and easy on animals."
> Wow, you need to quit stirring up everyone. I for one will not post to another of your threads, I think you ENJOY causing problems and just keep reposting whenever you can to make more issues. Nothing you says makes sense, nothing you say even sounds like anything more than propaganda.
> Course I suppose you don't have issues with your horses because you and your kind beat, abuse, and cruelly break your animals so they are afraid to be normal. Oh yea, you also rope horses for sport and enjoy watching them fall. Tell me, do you get extra applause and points for breaking a horses neck or breaking a leg and watching them get up and run some more so they can be roped again?


He doesnt care if the horses get injured, and doesnt care if his are afraid to act normal. He's pefect in his mind, remember? And for him, i admit i've went soft and easy on my mare, but, she never bucks while riding, even after 8 months of someone not riding her. For my mare, if you treat her softly, she'll do whatever you want her too. My old triner tried hitting her with a whip because she wouldnt back into a trailer, and what did she do? You could see her brace her legs and push against him whenever he tried pushing her back. That crap done it for me, nobody, hits my horse. And guess what? She backed right in when i went up there and talked to her. People who dont know how to handle horses, or dont know how to treat them with respect shouldnt even have one.


----------



## evaluna (Jul 2, 2011)

this is what happens when regular folks take horses as pets and create these imaginary bonds. my horses are work horses and charreada horses . not trail horses not pets i keep in my back yard non of that.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Regular folks? What does that make you, then?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

wyominggrandma said:


> Wow, you need to quit stirring up everyone. I for one will not post to another of your threads, I think you ENJOY causing problems and just keep reposting whenever you can to make more issues. Nothing you says makes sense, nothing you say even sounds like anything more than propaganda.


I'm going to be a little hypocritical here and reply to say: if only everyone would quit replying to the OP.

These threads are terrible. Can't look away, must say your response, but falls on ears that never wanted anything but to toot their own and hear their own voice (or read their own text?)

And BarrelWannabe, they are clearly the King of the World. Can't you tell by the internet spew coming from them?


----------



## evaluna (Jul 2, 2011)

most of the horses ive seen in auctions come from people who loved their horses took care of them to the point where the horse had absolutley no respect for them so they end up in auctuion . call it what u w[will but my horses dont buck they dont rear bite kick out at people and i own stallions. horses need to be taught to respect or else .


----------



## Walk It Out (Jun 26, 2012)

evaluna said:


> this is what happens when regular folks take horses as pets and create these imaginary bonds. my horses are work horses and charreada horses . not trail horses not pets i keep in my back yard non of that.


The bonds arent imaginary, their real. I feel bad for your horses, i can just imagine how you would treat them. You shouldnt even be allowed to keep any. If you think tripping horses and watching them fall is a sport, something is deffinantly wrong with you. Theirs something wrong with you anyway, its sad how you think your "the god of all beasts, and the best person alive". Umm, sorry, your not. Reality check, others are FAR better than you ever will be. And to me, your the equivelent to dirt for thinking all this about horses.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm beginning to believe Evaluna is a wannabee. He has been asked, repeatedly, to post videos to prove his skills. Put your money where your mouth is....so to speak.

So far, he has not shown anything. Living in a fantasy world, maybe?


----------



## evaluna (Jul 2, 2011)

ive posted pictures of some of my horses on the picture section for anyone to see.


----------



## Walk It Out (Jun 26, 2012)

evaluna said:


> most of the horses ive seen in auctions come from people who loved their horses took care of them to the point where the horse had absolutley no respect for them so they end up in auctuion . call it what u w[will but my horses dont buck they dont rear bite kick out at people and i own stallions. horses need to be taught to respect or else .


I admit i've babied my mare, but guess what? She doesnt kick, bite, rear, or anything. Yeah, she's a mare, she's gonna have those mood swings. but she has never hurt anyone. I got her from a person that squeezed her ears as hard as they could, to make her put her head in the bridle. Was that respect? Not the heck it wasnt. I was nice about it, and slowly worked with her to get her head in the bridle. Im starting to see how you think on things. Your meaning of respect, is totally different. And you make it sound like your an amazing person for owning stallions for not biting and all, when you said yourself when they get around a mare, they act up. Well, i've seen alot of stallions that are super gentle, and act like geldings.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Those are just pictures dont really prove anything except that your horses are infact not as soft looking as you have been leading on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

evaluna said:


> this is what happens when regular folks take horses as pets and create these imaginary bonds. my horses are work horses and charreada horses . not trail horses not pets i keep in my back yard non of that.


This in an intersting statement. "Imaginary bonds"...So you mean to tell me that the mare I only used for work, was blind in one eye, a mare I rehabbed from an abusive rider (and yes it was actually abuse), who would run up to me in the pasture didn't actually have bond with me? That she didn't trust me. Last time I checked trust was based off of bonds. And I know that mare trusted me because I was the only person who she would run up to in the pasture when someone came out to catch her, all others she would run away from.

That certainly makes sense, because there obviously was no bond there at all. None what-so-ever. It's not like she trusted me or anything.


----------



## Walk It Out (Jun 26, 2012)

evaluna said:


> ive posted pictures of some of my horses on the picture section for anyone to see.


Pictures dont explain everything. If you were to post a video, i almost garentee the horse will do something. And if it dont, you'll be sawing at his mouth, kicking, or doing something to try to get him to do exactly what you want by doing it the hard rough way.

My mare, responds to the lightest touch, and my voice. And she'll stop when you say woah. Maybe if you treated your hoses with respect and worked with them, the NICE way, i garentee they'll preform better for you.


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

Allison Finch said:


> So far, he has not shown anything. Living in a fantasy world, maybe?


I'm not sure if I lived in a fantasy world I would waste my time on the internet. Kind of a lame fantasy land. 
I'm thinking pretty meadows where my best friend, my horse, and I can frolic and play hide and seek together and I can comb her mane and tail all day long! And she'll love me forever and ever!

Oh wait, that's the world we all apparently live in...


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Well, all I can say is that its a good thing evaluna posted here. I mean, who else would we have to look up to?! Since he is a hell of a lot better horse person than any of us are... :???:


----------



## Walk It Out (Jun 26, 2012)

Dressage10135 said:


> Well, all I can say is that its a good thing evaluna posted here. I mean, who else would we have to look up to?! Since he is a hell of a lot better horse person than any of us are... :???:


Seriously, lol. I didnt know beating my horse and treating her like s*** would make her a better horse. Lmaooo. People like him make me hate the human race.


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

I suggest this thread stop- It turning into a giant hate-fest. For all partiest- Be the more mature person and not respond....


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

yet, you responded...LOLOL!!

I suspect this is exactly what Evaluna wanted. A flame war IS attention, after all.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

evaluna said:


> as a matter of fact i own a few horses myself . i take good care of them and they are very healthy animals. your horse doesnt love you they don't think like us. you people have the tendency to love your horse way to much it makes me sick. which is why you have troublesome horses that buck you off they rear up they walk all over you ec ect and these situations are handled by stupid remarks like"stop that , dont be mean "
> 
> this is what happens when regular folks take horses as pets and create these imaginary bonds. my horses are work horses and charreada horses . not trail horses not pets i keep in my back yard non of that.


Okay mister.. you are making a LOT of hasty generalizations.
*Definition: *A fallacy in which a conclusion is not logically justified by sufficient or unbiased evidence.


As in YOU are making snap judgements with no evidence.. and with a VERY biased point of view.

"You people" as in who? The entire forum? The people that have posted? All those that DON'T do what you do? 

Seriously grow up. Your arguments are not supported, they are biased, and full of misinformation.

Who says that a horse "likes" to be ridden like a person riding a bicycle blindfolded? See, you too are pretty flawed in your thinking. The horse in that video doesn't look happy, nor any video you posted. I'm pretty sure in the wild horses are not wide eyed and bracing when they are happiest. No Way on God's Green Earth, José.



We create bonds because we understand how a HERD works. We say we love our horses, because that is how a human bonds with another. They love that person a little bit, respect that person a little bit, they trust that person a little bit. 

Horses bond in respect and trust which is blatantly obvious in a herd.. had you taken the time to observe one. 


You weren't born knowing horses, you LEARNED about them. You still don't know everything, no person does.

A horse expects us to treat them like a horse and they treat us like a horse. A person treats a horse first like a person but then as they learn that's not what works, they treat it as a team mate in their herd (a horse) BUT NOT LIKE TRASH.
They still respect the horse, they still are fond of the horse, and they trust the horse.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Zeke said:


> I watched but, I more just honestly (and naively) wonder what tripping is for? Can I even ask for a strictly informational answer from someone?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I can give one answer.

If you really, really need to catch a horse, and the usual methods are not an option, roping is.

Your choices at that point are to rope a horse around it's neck or to front foot it. Both have risks.

Horses necks are not like the necks of bovines. You rope a cow, steer, etc. and there is only a miniscule chance of harming the animal. You rope a horse and the chance of harm is a bit more. It can be done, but if anything goes wrong, the horse may be permanantly injured.

Front footing has some risk, but is done skillfully the possible injury would more likely be to soft tissue, not skeletal. None of the jerking down that I've seen on some charro-type videos. Slow and smooth. Gallop, down to a lope, down to a trot, to a walk and stop. Have to rope high on the front legs and keep it up there. Have to follow well and read the horse you've roped to avoid jerking him down. 

So, why would a person even have to chance doing either? Say you have a young horse growing with his buddies out on a 12,000 or even 25,000 acre pasture. You check them every day. Life is good for them. 

Somehow, this morning you find Trigger with a gaping wound in his side. You're never going to know how this happened. But, your choices are to catch him and doctor it, or toss him to the circle of life as coyote food.

Trigger has no intention of letting you catch him. You are going to do your best to rope him. And depending on your skill, you will choose how.

At least that's been my experience with the whole thing in WY, MT and NV.


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> yet, you responded...LOLOL!!
> 
> I suspect this is exactly what Evaluna wanted. A flame war IS attention, after all.


My original post was before it blew up- And was honest
Second was when I saw a monitor/senior member being rude to another person- Even though he is quite wrong- One could have flagged it and let a true monitor take it down---- But instead you all let it get to this point.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

KissTheRing said:


> I suggest this thread stop- It turning into a giant hate-fest. For all partiest- Be the more mature person and not respond....


I'm sorry but I'm not about to let someone make these kind of ridiculous statements that will give beginners the idea that what they're suggesting is okay.. when it is NOT. 

I am going to stand up for the horses since they have no opposable thumbs. I am sick of seeing people treat animals like crap and people claiming things that they have never even experienced.

So with all due respect, I am using my right to reply.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

KissTheRing said:


> My original post was before it blew up- And was honest
> Second was when I saw a monitor/senior member being a b**** to another person- Even though he is quite wrong- One could have flagged it and let a true monitor take it down---- But instead you all let it get to this point.quote]
> 
> Watch your language. There are young children on this forum too. And yes I edited your quote.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Also I want to be clear. I know tripping a horse has a ranch work purpose as Cowchick explained in the previous thread. But I don't think "the horse enjoys it" as the OP and his group are trying to claim.

It shouldn't be allowed as a sport.

That is my opinion.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I've got a gelding who was roped (and spurred). The first time he saw a person with a cowboy hat & a lariat, he hit the panels of the round pen so hard that 3 12 foot sections went flying.

Yep, he sure did enjoy being roped!

With a lot of work and help from a trainer who actually knows her stuff, he is now our 'go-to' horse. He's the horse we trust to take care of his rider - but it took a couple years to get him there.

I've never mistaken my horses for my kids, but it is important to me to have their trust. As a practical matter, you can get a lot more from a horse that trusts you and wants to get the job done for you than you can from a horse that is afraid of you.


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I'm sorry but I'm not about to let someone make these kind of ridiculous statements that will give beginners the idea that what they're suggesting is okay.. when it is NOT.
> 
> I am going to stand up for the horses since they have no opposable thumbs. I am sick of seeing people treat animals like crap and people claiming things that they have never even experienced.
> 
> So with all due respect, I am using my right to reply.


 And you've made your points clear to the OP- Some other posters have been immature- Mostly because of their banter after their point was explained- You reply wasnt banter.
PS Srry I cuss Like a Salior- Sometimes I dont think to monitor my typing


----------



## evaluna (Jul 2, 2011)

it scares me how people can get so emotionally attached to an animal. horses are tripped but are rarely hurt and if they do get hurt then off to the slaughter they go isnt that what the gov was doing to mustangs . get over yourselves .


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

evaluna said:


> it scares me how people can get so emotionally attached to an animal.


An honest question, how long do you usually own a horse?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

KissTheRing said:


> And you've made your points clear to the OP- Some other posters have been immature- Mostly because of their banter after their point was explained- You reply wasnt banter.
> PS Srry I cuss Like a Salior- Sometimes I dont think to monitor my typing


Alright, glad that was cleared up. I'm very serious when it comes to these things.. and it's alright. Cussing is a way to expel rage and other passionate emotions but just try to mask it up for the younger viewers 



evaluna said:


> it scares me how people can get so emotionally attached to an animal. horses are tripped but are rarely hurt and if they do get hurt then off to the slaughter they go isnt that what the gov was doing to mustangs . get over yourselves .


It scares me that you absolutely don't care at all about animals. As long as you can ride them and trip them.

EDITED TO ADD: So what happens when your horse gets hurt? Do you shoot them and get another? Go you curse cause your saddle got ruined? Are you mad you haven't got a replacement for your rodeo, ? Ya know since you don't trail ride or anything else that's fun with your horse.


----------



## Walk It Out (Jun 26, 2012)

evaluna said:


> it scares me how people can get so emotionally attached to an animal. horses are tripped but are rarely hurt and if they do get hurt then off to the slaughter they go isnt that what the gov was doing to mustangs . get over yourselves .


You know what you are? An animal yourself. Hopefully you learn your lesson, and something bad happens. Sounds bad on my part, but in my eyes, people like you can go burn in hell. Reading this thread is just sickening to me now. Have fun with your cruel lifestyle.


----------



## Silent one (Aug 22, 2011)

Attention seeking. This person must have a miserable life.


----------



## evaluna (Jul 2, 2011)

i have owned horses my entire life and like i said they are well taken care of and healthy . some horses are used for tripping so what its like me saying 
'why do i get to live in this great country while people in africa starve to death' its called luck . my horses are well taken care of while others are used not just for mexican rodeo but also american rodeo . those horses just have different luck.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

evaluna said:


> i have owned horses my entire life and like i said they are well taken care of and healthy . some horses are used for tripping so what its like me saying
> 'why do i get to live in this great country while people in africa starve to death' its called luck . my horses are well taken care of while others are used not just for mexican rodeo but also american rodeo . those horses just have different luck.


It's not luck. And people starve to death in America too. And there are rich people in Africa too.

Oh look who is making more Hasty Generalizations.

Are you of the same mind that Egypt is just sand and pyramids?

Now answer my questions: 
So what happens when your horse gets hurt? Do you shoot them and get another? Go you curse cause your saddle got ruined? Are you mad you haven't got a replacement for your rodeo, ? Ya know since you don't trail ride or anything else that's fun with your horse.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm interested in how long you usually own a horse because the length of time you own the horse and the horse's personality has a lot to do with attachment. I've worked with a large variety of horses over the past eight years and there have been some that I've become attached to and some that I would have rather put into the ground. And these periods of me using the horses is usually no more than two years. I base my feelings for an animal off of their personality. The nastier the personality, the less I like the animal, no matter how long I've been in contact with them.

I've heard that the Indians were dowright cruel with training methods on their horses, and their horses were only used for work, but that doesn't mean that they weren't allowed or unable to be sad when the horse that worked best for them died. Just because an animal is used for work doesn't mean that you can't bond with it.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Just a general reminder that however passionate you are, please argue with reason, and without any name calling or direct personal attacks. Do you think it's possible to discuss this subject without doing that?


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

boots said:


> I can give one answer.
> 
> If you really, really need to catch a horse, and the usual methods are not an option, roping is.
> 
> ...


I can see how it would be a practical and web essential option at that point/in that situation, thank you for the reply! 

I'm still curious as to what the OP uses it for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evaluna (Jul 2, 2011)

a horse is only as good as what he can do for you . we onced owned a horse that was to slow to stay close to the steer in bull tailing so i gave him away . why , because he was of no use to me if he couldnt even stay close enough to grab the steers tail simple as that . i will not feed or shelter a horse that will not work for his share . call it cruel but thats the way life works in general . if you are not a good worker your boss will get rid of you and hire somebody that will work.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

You mean he/she/whatever-it-is is still here??


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

evaluna said:


> a horse is only as good as what he can do for you . we onced owned a horse that was to slow to stay close to the steer in bull tailing so i gave him away . why , because he was of no use to me if he couldnt even stay close enough to grab the steers tail simple as that . i will not feed or shelter a horse that will not work for his share . call it cruel but thats the way life works in general . if you are not a good worker your boss will get rid of you and hire somebody that will work.


The rider is only as good as what he can do for the horse -- take that however you'd like.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Evaluna you have not answered my questions. Let me ask them again and break it down for you so it's really easy.

So what happens when your horse gets hurt?

a)Do you shoot them and get another?
b)Do you curse cause your saddle got ruined?
c)Are you mad you haven't got a replacement for your rodeo? (since you don't trail ride or anything else that's fun with your horse)
d) All of the above
e) None of the above, you actually get them the help they need and actually DO care and show some love towards your horse


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

With this OP, tiny? Probably not. 

IMHO, this person is pretty much beyond the point of being banworthy. Almost every single post he has made on this forum has been about how tripping horses is cool and awesome and fun and not cruel at all and how charros are completely superior to any other rider in the world. It is my honest belief that the OP is here for no other purpose than to stir crap up.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

evaluna said:


> i have owned horses my entire life and like i said they are well taken care of and healthy . some horses are used for tripping so what its like me saying
> 'why do i get to live in this great country while people in africa starve to death' its called luck . my horses are well taken care of while others are used not just for mexican rodeo but also american rodeo . those horses just have different luck.


Saying "used for tripping" makes it sound like that's all you do with those horses? I'm honestly curious OP, this thread was opened to discuss tripping right? Is it a training method? Just tradition? As another poster mentioned it could be a last resort when catching a lose horse that's not used to being caught. Is that similar to why you do it? The video appears to be a public event, am I right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

It's "sport" (at least to some), Zeke


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with being soft and tenderhearted. I admit I'm soft. I know that if I let my horses go and they found a nice big pasture with all they wanted in it they probably wouldn't look back, that's the nature of the horse. 

I actually had to watch a horse get roped around her front legs to catch her, it was very scary to watch and after 3 hours of trying to use every trickery known to man, this was the only way to catch her. The technique was done with reluctance and no one enjoyed it.

Every sport puts a hardship on the rider and the horse, although I doubt that the horse ever signed up for it. That is the nature of man.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Evaluna, your video said the horses were having fun? Really?

For every video you can post showing how fun and good for the horses it is, there can be one like this posted.


----------



## evaluna (Jul 2, 2011)

it's a sport for crying out loud .


----------



## evaluna (Jul 2, 2011)

charreria is considered a supreme test of man's dominance over animal.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

It also proves just how stupid (some) men really are.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

evaluna said:


> it's a sport for crying out loud .
> 
> Congreso Nacional Charro Zacatecas, Dia 9 - YouTube


"Sport" is used to describe a lot of activities that many find unacceptabe - dog/cock fighting are seen as "sport" by some cultures, fighting to the death among human competitors (ie gladiator fights) was seen as "sport" at one time -- however, the wonderful thing about we humans is that some have the ability to evolve as a society and realize that just because something might entertain people doesn't make it right or acceptable when it involves inflicting pain and suffering on those involved (especially when those involved are animals with no voice or choice in the matter)


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

evaluna said:


> charreria is considered a supreme test of man's dominance over animal.


Nope. Wrestling with a grizzly bear is a supreme test. However, the failure rate has harmed its popularity among humans.

Grizzlies love it, though...


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'd like to propose a sporting alternative: 

The horse and charro both enter the arena. On foot, and alone. The charro then runs down the horse and tackles him from behind, proving his superiority.

I'd pay to see that, and cheer when - OK, if - the charro wins.


----------



## evaluna (Jul 2, 2011)

and i'd pay you to let me borrow one of your horses for a special tripping session . oh how i would love that.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

evaluna said:


> and i'd pay you to let me borrow one of your horses for a special tripping session . oh how i would love that.


Fine. You practice the tripping. I'll practice my shooting. 

I'm betting I can fill you with lead before you get a rope on my horse...


----------



## evaluna (Jul 2, 2011)

looks like you've got some pretty little horses there. i'd rather not send any of them to the meat house


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Can we please just end this crap.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

evaluna said:


> most of the horses ive seen in auctions come from people who loved their horses took care of them to the point where the horse had absolutley no respect for them so they end up in auctuion . call it what u w[will but my horses dont buck they dont rear bite kick out at people and i own stallions. horses need to be taught to respect or else .


I totally agree with this statement, and I think that if you set your judgements of us all to one side, you would see that many of us agree with this. 

However there is a difference between ruining your horse from thinking it's your best friend - to a sport that uses horses for entertainment in this way. 

I think maybe if you were a little more literate you are saying that it's about the same thing as steer wrestling contests with a 300lb man jumping onto a steer. It's just that we don't care about steers right?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm still waiting for you to answer my question, evaluna.


----------



## evaluna (Jul 2, 2011)

if a horse of mine gets injured and depending on the severity of the injury i decide what to do . if they can recover and be sound and good to ride i will keep them if not give that horse away to someone that might take him in . im not in the horseworld to love them and hug them . its a sport and we need go horses that can run


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> First, the ban on mangana is NOT a racist decision. Any more than dog fighting, cock fighting, steer flipping and many other "sports" deemed to be cruel. I get sick and tired of people screaming racism every time they don't get their way.


THIS! This SO much! I couldn't agree more. 



Allison Finch said:


> I'm beginning to believe Evaluna is a wannabee. He has been asked, repeatedly, to post videos to prove his skills. Put your money where your mouth is....so to speak.
> 
> So far, he has not shown anything. Living in a fantasy world, maybe?


And this! 




Allison Finch said:


> yet, you responded...LOLOL!!
> 
> I suspect this is exactly what Evaluna wanted. A flame war IS attention, after all.


...I feel like I'm stalking Allison's posts now lol..KissTheRing, you sure wanted the thread to stop then poked at the fire..




evaluna said:


> i have owned horses my entire life and like i said they are well taken care of and healthy . some horses are used for tripping so what its like me saying
> 'why do i get to live in this great country while people in africa starve to death' its called luck . my horses are well taken care of while others are used not just for mexican rodeo but also american rodeo . those horses just have different luck.


Yet there are ore than a few people in the US that are HELPING those in Africa with "back luck"... Hmm.

No, you're horses don't have bad luck, they have owners that don't care.. There is a HUGE difference in a true sanctioned American rodeo. Those animals are treated better than most people.



evaluna said:


> a horse is only as good as what he can do for you . we onced owned a horse that was to slow to stay close to the steer in bull tailing so i gave him away . why , because he was of no use to me if he couldnt even stay close enough to grab the steers tail simple as that . i will not feed or shelter a horse that will not work for his share . call it cruel but thats the way life works in general . if you are not a good worker your boss will get rid of you and hire somebody that will work.


Sorry but this is a completely sifferent situation than an a human job. Humans have a choice. Horses do NOT. They depend on US to be responsible and care for them..I'm 100% positive if the "tripping" horses had a chance they would quit you're "Job", until then places like rescues and such take those horses with bad luck into their care to give them a life they actually deserve..Not to be treated like an unfortunate animal with no choice, no love, and no care..To be just treated as though they are worthless and disposable.. It's disgusting. 



evaluna said:


> it's a sport for crying out loud .
> 
> Congreso Nacional Charro Zacatecas, Dia 9 - YouTube


That is not a sport..Period. That is cruelty and people taking advantage of an animal who deserves better. 



evaluna said:


> charreria is considered a supreme test of man's dominance over animal.


I'm sorry but I think VERY LITTLE of a "man" who has to prove dominance over any animal. I'd rather have a man who is made of patience, caring, understand, and passion.. Not a man who has to use cruelty to force dominance over an animal such as a horse.. That, to me, says tons about that person's character.



evaluna said:


> and i'd pay you to let me borrow one of your horses for a special tripping session . oh how i would love that.


There isn't enough money in the world that would buy you a ride on one of my horses...I'll sit with bsms and help reload.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

This OP is baffling me to no end.

My horses are working ranch horses. 
Guess what? They also go on trail rides. Oh, and some of them even barrel race.
I treat them like horses, but I also have a bond with them... there's the thing called trust... if you don't know what it is, you should look it up.

I guess none of us are good enough cowboys for this Mr. Horses-Are-Disposable-And-I'm-Better-Than-Everyone.

Maybe you should stay on your ranch and be a real cowboy and get off your computer. Find attention like a real man.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> There isn't enough money in the world that would buy you a ride on one of my horses...I'll sit with bsms and help reload.


Maybe we should all get together and invest in a gattling gun?
:think:


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

QHriderKE said:


> Maybe we should all get together and invest in a gattling gun?
> :think:


Girl, I've got us covered..multiple rifles and I'm a darn good shot with a bow.:twisted:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

evaluna said:


> if a horse of mine gets injured and depending on the severity of the injury i decide what to do . if they can recover and be sound and good to ride i will keep them if not give that horse away to someone that might take him in .


Good, that is what responsible horse owners do. That's called caring for an animal. It is a sign of mutual respect and yes.. even some love.

Love isn't gushy mushy BS of calling your friend your bestie or your baby or whatever (though some do and that's fine) it's just about respect, trust, and care.

Glad to know you care. Thank you for answering my question


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

As you can see, this thread is closed. There was no possibility of anything good coming out of this discussion, except another display of ugliness. Sorry, but I just can't stand it, and I think I am not alone in that opinion.


----------

